# Upper Midwest and Great Lakes area



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well according to the comcast.net homepage the Upper Midwest and Great Lakes area are in for a real winter treat it says that we are going to be getting piles of snow that will be lacking everywhere elsepayup


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Lets hope!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw that too! Farmers Almanac also says hold on tight, Cold and Very Snowy!:waving:


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

can't wait:redbounce payup


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Bring it on.... I have been hearing from potential customers for the past 2 weeks.. Im having good thoughts about this year...


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I sure hope their right, especially after last winter around here, we could use a good winter for sure!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

sidthss;1065171 said:


> I sure hope their right, especially after last winter around here, we could use a good winter for sure!


Last winter was about normal for accumulation..


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

We are stocking up on bulk early. Have a commitment with Morton for 800 tons and several hundred from other suppliers. I may be rolling the dice, but I have a great feeling about this season. I have actually turned down a couple of complexes, so to not overbook.


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

3311 sign them up and have subs do it for you....


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Weather predicting is one job you can get paid for and your guess is like a fart in a wind storm, my opinion is maybe ice events but average snow


----------

